# what do you consider to be a "standard" wash job?



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

To those of you who do alot of power washing, or more specifically those who do power washing almost exclusively, what do you include as part of a standard job, and what is tacked on as an up charge? Do you wash the decks and clean out the gutters as part of a standard job, do you do a gutter scrub with something like gutter zap, or does a wash just include siding and you up charge for anything else they want done? I want to figure out a pricing model as I start taking on more of this kind of work, so I appreciate your input.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Jun 11, 2011)

In my line of work there is no standard job but we do have specific standards for high pressure water jetting depending on the job. The only time we will run into up-charges is when the surface has excessive concrete or debris left on that cannot be removed by the specified water jetting standard described. If excessive scraping is involved that we are equipped to handle we will up-charge. If it is beyond what we are equipped to handle such as grinding or hammering then we will move on and leave it to the contractors crew the prep it for us to continue with our normal surface prep.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

I have a standard I have learned from job history experience. Stubborn gutters, vegetation, roofs (pitch and ability to reach siding from the ground or not), fencing, decks especially, travel time, furniture removal replacement, (it's amazing how much furniture and plant life folks put on their decks) basically anything that will add to the difficulty level and take more time or more chemical I figure in extra.

One story. Two Story. Three story. On pilings or not. Garage. Attached or not.

Just me though I am by no means a washing pro like I am a painting pro. So, wait for a better answer.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

3/4's down the page breaks down the three different plans I can offer.

House Washing Services Page

The basic is soap on, soap off.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

That helps the customer understand what to expect from the beginning. Almost like a contract in itself. 

edit: I just spent about five minutes looking through a little bit. That is simply an excellent selling tool youhave there. Looking through all the pictures would give anybody confidence PP could do a great job. 

I'm flying to Philly then driving down 95 through Deleware tomorrow morning. How much off the beaten path are you from there? I was wondering about getting to meet, say hello maybe buy you lunch or a coffee or something.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Thanks, John. 

Unfortunately, I slacked the last couple of weeks taking vacations and just taking it easy. Now I am paying the price a bit. Ironically, I have to paint some doors and windows that got messed up on a strip job last week. After that PM meeting and estimates for the afternoon. If you're bringing a brush, we could meet and you could help me bang them out. :thumbup:

PS: thanks for the compliment. Closing ratio went through the roof when I implemented the multi-tiered services.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

I'll be wearing a suit and driving a caddy then flying back tomm night. No can do but next time maybe we should see if we can. I am up there pretty frequently. Least I could do is buy ya lunch for all the giving you do here. 

On another note, I have something coming up and I would like to pick your brain with a few things. Your PM's are full. Imagine that  I would like to talk sometime, share some pictures and see if I can aquire a little guidance from the master himself...... I would do this public but after rather than before would be the safer route.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I saw that you tried to send a PM and cleared it. Being the only PW'ing dude (the only one that posts incessantly) I get a bunch of questions about that stuff. Fire away and I will shoot you my cell. 

And if you are a real pro like some of these guys, you will not get a spec of paint on that Armani. :yes:


----------

